
How “Pet Sounds” Invented the Modern Pop Album - tintinnabula
http://www.theatlantic.com/entertainment/archive/2016/05/how-pet-sounds-invented-the-modern-pop-album/482940/?single_page=true
======
dang
The NPR show Sound Opinions did a great broadcast about Pet Sounds this week.
(It's better than this article, which is rather pretentious and doesn't say
anything insightful about Pet Sounds.) Among the many details it goes into is
how Tony Asher, a Madison Avenue jingle writer, ended up writing the lyrics
for Brian Wilson.

[http://www.soundopinions.org/show/546/#petsounds](http://www.soundopinions.org/show/546/#petsounds)
(It starts 11 minutes in; skip the annoying ads.)

~~~
ZeroGravitas
There's a documentary on Netflix called The Wrecking Crew which is about the
session musicians who played on Pet Sounds (and a ridiculously broad selection
of other stuff) which might interest anyone interested in this topic.

There was also a recent three part BBC documentary series about recording
technology, and the second episode, which focussed on magnetic tape, featured
Pet Sounds heavily.

[http://www.bbc.co.uk/programmes/articles/37QlHzXTkLzC45fdx8w...](http://www.bbc.co.uk/programmes/articles/37QlHzXTkLzC45fdx8wG9JT/sound-
of-song-reeling-and-rocking)

------
forkandwait
I was about to say that Sergeant Pepper was the first big coherent rock
concept album, but it was released a year later.

~~~
sehugg
_According to Beatles producer George Martin, "Without Pet Sounds, Sgt. Pepper
never would have happened....Pepper was an attempt to equal Pet Sounds."_

~~~
memonkey
Yup. "Paul McCartney has frequently spoken of his affinity with the album,
citing "God Only Knows" as his favorite song of all-time, and crediting his
melodic bass-playing style to the album. He acknowledged that Pet Sounds was
the primary impetus for the Beatles' 1967 album Sgt. Pepper's Lonely Hearts
Club Band. The interplay between the Beatles and the Beach Boys thus
inextricably links the two albums together."

~~~
dver
Saw a quote yesterday where Brian Wilson said Rubber Soul was the influence
for Pet Sounds.

------
huxley
Apparently both "Pet Sounds"and Dylan's "Blonde on Blonde" were released on
the same day.

It's hard to imagine two albums that were recorded so differently could emerge
at the same time; I imagine the common thread was that both musicians were
struggling against the shackles of the recording industry at the time.

Good retrospective on the recording on Blonde on Blonde:

[http://www.nashvillescene.com/nashville/looking-back-on-
bob-...](http://www.nashvillescene.com/nashville/looking-back-on-bob-dylans-
blonde-on-blonde-the-record-that-changed-
nashville/Content?oid=2420805&showFullText=true)

------
howlingfantods
This is why capitalization is important and willy nilly camel case is not
alway great. Here I was thinking literally animal sounds informed the sound of
pop music.

~~~
larrik
The HN title should really have quotes around "Pet Sounds" (as the original
title has it italicized).

~~~
dang
Ok, we gave it some quotes.

------
adultSwim
Enough with these headlines! They were so close to a decent one. How about:

Pet Sounds Invented the Modern Pop Album

~~~
boomlinde
Why We Stopped Caring About Headlines

~~~
SmellyGeekBoy
Number 12 will surprise you!

